# Flashed on SZR from AD towards Dubai



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello All,

Last evening I went to Abu Dhabi airport to drop one of my friend. While returning to DXB through SZR, I believe I was flashed twice by a camera somewhere from behind over a billboard or something ( just before and after ADNOC petrol pump outside of AD). This reminded me of the E-Z cameras in The US. I am sure I was under speed limit and not doing any kind of violation. 

Any ideas what might have happened ?? Perhaps daily commuters would know about it.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I cannot offer more insight, but I hope you remembered that the speed limit up to Shahama is 100+20 and not 120 + 20.


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

Sorry, don't have anything useful to add but got a bit of a chuckle from the word 'flashed'. In the UK, it has negative connotations.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

i've been flashed at 121/122 on SZR; never had a fine notification though


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are constant but intermittent flashes from some of the overhead gantry things on the road between AD and Dubai, I don't think they are speed cameras.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You'll receive a text within 3 days if you've got a fine and, of course, you can always check on line.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> You'll receive a text within 3 days if you've got a fine and, of course, you can always check on line.


AD fines with Dubai number plates - not so sure.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

I believe that is what you are talking about , not sure if it is actual radar or not, but anyway if you stick to the speed limit , you would not have to be worried about that.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> AD fines with Dubai number plates - not so sure.




He said he was on SZR outside of AuH so I thought it was Dubai


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKExpat2017 said:


> Sorry, don't have anything useful to add but got a bit of a chuckle from the word 'flashed'. In the UK, it has negative connotations.


Yes, a bit disappointed to actually read about this instead of what I was thinking about!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Am I missing something obvious here ?

Isnt the answer that the speed camera photographs the front of the vehicle so the photo shows who is driving it, so if you see a flash behind you, its someone going in the opposite direction ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Am I missing something obvious here ?
> 
> Isnt the answer that the speed camera photographs the front of the vehicle so the photo shows who is driving it, so if you see a flash behind you, its someone going in the opposite direction ?


Hi,
Some cameras are forward facing and some are rear facing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Am I missing something obvious here ?
> 
> Isnt the answer that the speed camera photographs the front of the vehicle so the photo shows who is driving it, so if you see a flash behind you, its someone going in the opposite direction ?


Nope. Some cameras capture the plate number on the back of the vehicle. And those new really sophisticated cameras can get you for tailgating, sudden swerving, tell if you're on the phone and all sorts of other things.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Nope. Some cameras capture the plate number on the back of the vehicle. And those new really sophisticated cameras can get you for tailgating, sudden swerving, tell if you're on the phone and all sorts of other things.


Allegedly!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

XDoodle****** said:


> Yes, a bit disappointed to actually read about this instead of what I was thinking about!


Heard that two older ladies were flashed in Midriff City Centre just last week. One had a stroke, the other couldn't quite reach!!


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

The one in the video is supposed to be an average speed radar


----------



## DesertFalcon (Jul 9, 2017)

Keeping it simple, the speed limit is 120 km/h roughly from Jebel Ali onwards towards Abu Dhabi as long as the road signs change to "120" you're good to go. Beyond that and where the speed boards say "100" its 100 km/h. Meaning for a limit of 120 km/h you will get flashed over 140 km/h i.e 141 km/h is a click with a speeding ticket and for 100 km/h limit you get flashed exactly at 121 km/h or above 120 km/h. I would recommend strictly staying at or below the maximum speed limit (120 km/h or 100 km/h) as the radar speed capture speed (141 km/h or 121 km/h) only applies to highway cameras and may not apply to speed guns or police patrol cameras. This gap is set mainly to protect instrument reading error in some cars where speed has + or - 5 to 10 km/h error in reading speed. Also, if you are within road speed limits do not confuse flashes from cars behind, salik or any other toll gate flashes as they are normal and nothing to worry about. 

Follow speed limits and drive safely, reaching the destination in a hurry always causes worry and will lead to bury. Remember, maximum speed limit doesn't mean you have to drive at 100 km/h all the way to Abu Dhabi or Dubai. Also, below 60 km/h is minimum speed limit and you can get flashed for going below 50 km/h. Remembering this will save you money and your life.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

DesertFalcon said:


> I would recommend strictly staying at or below the maximum speed limit (120 km/h or 100 km/h) as the radar speed capture speed (141 km/h or 121 km/h) only applies to highway cameras and may not apply to speed guns or police patrol cameras. This gap is set mainly to protect instrument reading error in some cars where speed has + or - 5 to 10 km/h error in reading speed.


No, where the round signs show 120, the official maximum speed limit is 140. There are 2 or 3 large green signs between Abu Dhabi and Dubai advising you of this.

Same when you get to Shahama from Dubai, the round signs drop to 100 but there's a large green sign advising the maximum speed limit is 120.

The police will not pull you over or fine you for being within the maximum speed limit, i.e. the speed limit on the round signs + 20.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

No fines till today...


----------

